# Raw diet kisses



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

I have an unusual question for those who feed raw. We are a bit germophobic when it comes to raw meat.
We don't allow our pup to lick our face but we really enjoy kissing him on the nose and the cheeks. 
For those of you who feed raw, do you kiss your pups? 
Do you wipe his face to get rid of any raw bacteria?
Thanks!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, we kiss all the time...Brisby loves giving kisses and no I don't wipe her face unless she gets into something really nasty outside...never because she eats raw food.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

My vet strongly advised against feeding our puppy a raw food diet because of my young kids and possible contamination: salmonella, etc. She is a big fan of raw diets otherwise. I'm considering cooking for my puppy. I've only just starting researching, but what I've seen so far suggests there is little to no difference in nutritional uptake from homemade raw vs homemade cooked food for a dog.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

hahuston said:


> My vet strongly advised against feeding our puppy a raw food diet because of my young kids and possible contamination: salmonella, etc. She is a big fan of raw diets otherwise. I'm considering cooking for my puppy. I've only just starting researching, but what I've seen so far suggests there is little to no difference in nutritional uptake from homemade raw vs homemade cooked food for a dog.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I totally understand your concern having young children, however IMHO I personally think that the fear of "contamination" by feeding raw is overblown. We handle raw meat all the time when we cook if we are not vegetarian or vegan. Using the same practices we do when handling/feeding raw to our dogs as we use when we handle raw meat should apply, by cleaning feeding dishes immediately, ensuring that feeding area is clean of any dropped scraps, or having an isolated area for feeding probably would eliminate any and all risk.

You may find this article of interest:

https://thewholedog.com/cooked-vs-raw-foods-pets-healthier/

Home cooked food is a great alternative to kibble, provided that you ensure that it is balanced and complete, however cooking does destroy nutrients that feeding a raw diet does not.

I too began my journey to feeding raw by moving from kibble to home cooked to now raw.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Raw diet kisses improve your immune system. Get over it.


----------

